# Looking for various old mechs, RTAs and RDAs



## baksteen8168 (21/2/20)

I posted in the wanted section already, but I'm unsure if the vendors can post there so I'm posting my list here as well. (Even though I know its a LONG shot. Lol )

I'm looking for the following gear to appease this sudden bout of nostalgia I got. I sold or piffed this gear when I quit vaping a couple of years ago.

Mech Mods:

Anarchist
Panzer
Nemesis 

RTA:

Russian 91%
Goblin Mini (preferably v3)

RDA:

Ignition 
Rogue

I obviously won't be able to purchase all of these at once (if there's even any of this lying around in some vape shop backroom) But it would be nice to know where I can go knocking when cash becomes available to scratch this nostalgic itch.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lingogrey (22/2/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I posted in the wanted section already, but I'm unsure if the vendors can post there so I'm posting my list here as well. (Even though I know its a LONG shot. Lol )
> 
> I'm looking for the following gear to appease this sudden bout of nostalgia I got. I sold or piffed this gear when I quit vaping a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...



https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/ud-goblin-mini-v3-rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I posted in the wanted section already, but I'm unsure if the vendors can post there so I'm posting my list here as well. (Even though I know its a LONG shot. Lol )
> 
> I'm looking for the following gear to appease this sudden bout of nostalgia I got. I sold or piffed this gear when I quit vaping a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


@Fiki had some uncommon gear for sale a while ago. Check his classified post to see if there's anything left or anything you might want.
And welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/2/20)

Lingogrey said:


> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/ud-goblin-mini-v3-rta


Awesome, thanks.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @Fiki had some uncommon gear for sale a while ago. Check his classified post to see if there's anything left or anything you might want.
> And welcome back!


Thanks Buddy.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (22/2/20)

I am looking for Rouges as well, it's all I use on my Sqounkers. Been using this amazing attie for 5 years now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

